# Your experience with VIMAGE on a production server



## Remington (May 23, 2015)

I know VIMAGE is highly experimental and not recommended for use on production server.  Please no berating or lecturing anyone for running VIMAGE on production server for their clients. 

What are your positive and negative experiences in regard to VIMAGE on FreeBSD 10.1?
Was there any kernel panic?
How often do you have to reboot the server to clear out memory leaks if any?
Do you think its stable enough for production?


----------

